# Ways of getting your brand name out there



## LeLemon (Aug 3, 2010)

I am starting a clothing line and i am looking for a way to get the clothing name out there.
what are some methods of advertising with little money?


----------



## eljeffe77 (Aug 1, 2010)

LeLemon said:


> I am starting a clothing line and i am looking for a way to get the clothing name out there.
> what are some methods of advertising with little money?


Facebook & Twitter pages are A MUST -Also, make a youtube channel and post videos talking about your clothing line, etc. 

I hope this helps 

jeff


----------



## LeLemon (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, any other ways getting your name out Offline?


----------



## eljeffe77 (Aug 1, 2010)

LeLemon said:


> Thanks, any other ways getting your name out Offline?


Well, you can try flyers and stuff - but I doubt most clothing stores would be ok with you leaving them there. Maybe pass them out at local concerts etc, where the type of people you want to market to will be?

Jeff


----------



## LeLemon (Aug 3, 2010)

Its streetwear brand so probably mostly to teens


----------



## eljeffe77 (Aug 1, 2010)

LeLemon said:


> Its streetwear brand so probably mostly to teens


Well, try Facebook and Twitter for SURE then - as most teens ARE on there. You can BUY followers on fiverr.com for $5.00 for a few thousand usually - great resource for this type of thing. 


Jeff


----------



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

stickers. lots of them


----------



## LTD Tee (May 20, 2010)

build a targeted pr list


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

ElevenOTwelve said:


> stickers. lots of them


yup, and get some friends or people to throw them up all over town. and get a LOT of them to post really everywhere. next time your at the drive through waiting for your food slap a sticker in a visible place but not in the window cause theyre forsure remove it lol.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

WERE IT! WERE IT! AND WERE IT!
but don't go to much over board on the twitter or facebook updates


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

no do go overboard with the twitter and facebook if you have interesting stuff and updates to say.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad idea because people will get annoyed and unsubscribe to your page..... limit yourself to once or twice a day unless one is really special


----------



## BIG COCKE TEES (Aug 4, 2010)

I am in the same boat as the guy who posted this question. I have been using car decals to advertise and get people familiar with my brand.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

BIG COCKE TEES said:


> I am in the same boat as the guy who posted this question. I have been using car decals to advertise and get people familiar with my brand.


yeah i was thinking of getting a car decal soon, about how much did you pay and for what size? just to give me a rough idea of what they sell for, thanks.


----------



## BIG COCKE TEES (Aug 4, 2010)

I just bout a bunch of bumper sticker style stickers and put a long decal with my web address on the front of my truck at the top of my windshield. These were very cheap. I don't have any magnets or actual business signs on my vehicle yet but am considering some. I have no idea how much they would run.


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

eikei47 said:


> yeah i was thinking of getting a car decal soon, about how much did you pay and for what size? just to give me a rough idea of what they sell for, thanks.


I just had a local place quote me $1800 for a full car wrap (2006 Ford Focus). Im probly gonna do it by the spring.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Make sure all your basis's are covered. What are you going to do online, what are you going to do offline. How are you going to achieve this. Then, its pure persistence.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

DanielJay said:


> I just had a local place quote me $1800 for a full car wrap (2006 Ford Focus). Im probly gonna do it by the spring.


 
thanks but i was thinking more of a window decal, nothing to flashy.


----------

